# OOB NightJet New Sleepers



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 30, 2019)

A story about OOB NightJet Sleepers

https://www.railwaygazette.com/trac...capsules-for-private-travellers/55208.article

Since these train only travel one night, these capsules would work for them. I guess, sitting up in bed is a thing, just not my thing.


----------



## Investroll (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice idea, but I think still too expensive. What Amtrak should do is put in a bunch of airline-style lie-flat seats in first class. They could comfortably fit many more of these into a coach than roomettes. It would make overnight trips from LA to SF or DC to Boston not only feasible but desirable for business and other travelers.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 1, 2019)

ÖBB bought some really nice double decker stock off the defunct City Night Line of Deutsche Bahn. The hallway is at the standard level but the rooms you either step down or up into. And the uppers have a sky light like a dome. Great cars and they can sleep a decent amount.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 1, 2019)

A lot of the older railcars are getting replace due to fire code issues.

Evacuation of the individual pods seem to be problematic.

The double decker railcars are sweet, but the railway gauge is limited in places and routes. Inter-mode Trains have limits on the size of the boxes, or trailers they can haul for certain routes.


----------



## jis (Dec 2, 2019)

Time to invent the "Automatic Ejection Pod" I suppose


----------



## jiml (Dec 2, 2019)

Investroll said:


> Nice idea, but I think still too expensive. What Amtrak should do is put in a bunch of airline-style lie-flat seats in first class. They could comfortably fit many more of these into a coach than roomettes. It would make overnight trips from LA to SF or DC to Boston not only feasible but desirable for business and other travelers.


VIA Rail used to have something very similar - inherited from CN. They were called Day-niters. Essentially large seats with great recline and footrests for overnight travel. IIRC _(paging NS VIA Fan)_ they also supplied blankets and pillows. Of course Amtrak had slumbercoaches as well, which would have been useful in a short-distance overnight application, such as that currently being discussed between LA and SF.


----------



## jis (Dec 2, 2019)

I always used Slumbercoach between New York and Chicago when they were available on Amtrak's Broadway and Lake Shore Limiteds.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2019)

jis said:


> I always used Slumbercoach between New York and Chicago when they were available on Amtrak's Broadway and Lake Shore Limiteds.


As I did many times on the Crescent between Atlanta and Washington both in Southern and Amtrak Days!


----------



## neroden (Dec 21, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> A story about OOB NightJet Sleepers
> 
> https://www.railwaygazette.com/trac...capsules-for-private-travellers/55208.article
> 
> Since these train only travel one night, these capsules would work for them. I guess, sitting up in bed is a thing, just not my thing.


I think these would work fine on some of the Eastern one-night trains in the US. During the daytime portion of the trip, people would likely head for the cafe car...


----------



## slasher-fun (Dec 23, 2019)

The NY Times published a story about the Nightjet: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/23/business/overnight-train-austria.html


----------



## ms garrison (Dec 24, 2019)

jiml said:


> VIA Rail used to have something very similar - inherited from CN. They were called Day-niters. Essentially large seats with great recline and footrests for overnight travel. IIRC _(paging NS VIA Fan)_ they also supplied blankets and pillows. Of course Amtrak had slumbercoaches as well, which would have been useful in a short-distance overnight application, such as that currently being discussed between LA and SF.


Yes, in 2005 I took the overnight train from Toronto to Montreal. We left just before midnight, arrived 9a.m. Comfy seats on a raised platform, roll up window shades, blanket and free coffee or tea. I was sorry to see it had been discontinued.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 24, 2019)

ms garrison said:


> Yes, in 2005 I took the overnight train from Toronto to Montreal. We left just before midnight, arrived 9a.m. Comfy seats on a raised platform, roll up window shades, blanket and free coffee or tea. I was sorry to see it had been discontinued.


I did this in the opposite direction, from Montreal to Toronto, and caught the Canadian cross Platform upon arrival in Toronto @8AM while riding all over North America on the North American Rail Pass that could be used on Amtrak and VIA!!

Still one of the Best Overnight Train journeys I've had, too bad VIA stopped this service.( IIRC it was called "Constellation Service." and only cost me $75 CDN as an Upgrade)


----------

